# slimming world confused with Healthy extras



## sparkle_1979

How many A's and B's can we have

for instance can I have say 2 from A, like milk and cheese

Can we have 2 b's?? Can i have 2 slices of a 400g loaf for breakfast then the same again for lunch, or is it just one B and one A?

Thank you :)


----------



## // arcadia

Just one on the extra easy plan. I believe its 2 if you do red or green plans.


----------



## sparkle_1979

I just do the green or red days xx


----------



## Laura2919

If you do red and green days then you have 2 healthy extras.. If you do the extra easy its just 1 of each! 
You get to eat a completely different range of food on extra easy so you dont really need the two. this is the plan I follow! x


----------

